# Schlechter Ping



## iReckyy (3. November 2019)

Hallo, seitdem ich mit meiner Freundin zusammengezogen bin, habe ich leichte, eher kosmetische Probleme mit der Internetleitung.

Vorweg, die Leitung ist stabil, hat nie Ausfälle oder Ähnliches.

Es handelt sich um die 50.000er Leitung von 1&1. 
Laut Fritzbox ist die Leitungslänge zum Anschlusspunkt ~650m.

Beim Bestellen der Leitung sagte man mir am Telefon, dass vermutlich nicht die vollen 50Mbit/s ankommen werden.

War für mich in Ordnung, da ich den „Junge Leute“ Tarif inkl. Cashback gebucht hatte und somit auf 24Monate gesehen bei 12€/Monat liege.

Tatsache ist jetzt, dass die Leitung vom Anbieter bei 25Mbit/s Down und 5Mbit/s Up gelockt wurde, auf Nachfrage von mir sei das aus Stabilitätsgründen und könnte auch nicht geändert werden.

Die Fritzbox zeigt mir jedoch nach dem Synchronisieren eine Geschwindigkeit von ~40Mbit/s Down und ~7,5Mbit/s Up an.

Außerdem eine Latenz von 12ms, sowohl in Empfang und in Senderichtung.

Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass ich nun an sämtlichen Geräten im Heimnetz auf ~23Mbit/s Down und ~4,5Mbit/s Up komme, bei einem ziemlich stabilen Ping von ~40ms.


Jetzt zum Problem, genau diese 40ms stören mich beim Online-Gaming. 

Die 40ms sind sehr stabil, also keine Peaks, Aussetzer oder sowas, allerdings meistens der Bestwert.

Meistens kommt je nach Spiel noch was oben drauf und das stört dann.

Kann man daran was ändern, ohne den ISP zu wechseln?


 Noch kurz zur Heimnetzstruktur.

Router: Fritzbox 7590 im Wohnzimmer.
Repeater: Fritzbox 7590 im Arbeitszimmer, Abstand ~5-7m, jedoch mit Flur dazwischen.
PCs: per LAN am Repeater.
Der Rest: WLAN im Mesh.



Die Ping-Probleme bleiben mit nem LAN-Kabel bestehen. Das habe ich schon getestet. Es muss eigentlich am Provider liegen...


Wenn noch Informationen benötigt werden, bitte nachfragen.


Viele Grüße




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torben456 (3. November 2019)

Also die Bandbreite hat erstmal nichts mit dem Ping zu tun. Du kannst auch mit ner alten DSL 2000 nen 10er Ping haben. In der Regel kannst du am Ping nichts verändern. Der Anbietet routet dich so wie es gerade am günstigen ist. 
Du könntest aber mal prüfen ob deine Hausverkabelung in Ordnung ist. Was versprichst du dir von einem niedrigeren Ping? Du wirst kein Unterschied zwischen 5 oder 40ms spüren.


----------



## iReckyy (3. November 2019)

Das die Bandbreite nichts mit dem Ping zu tun hat ist mir klar. 

Ich habe nur versucht bestmöglich das Verhalten der Leitung aufzuzeigen.

Möglicherweise verschlechtert der Lock auf 25&5Mbit/s den Ping.

40-50ms im Spiel sind noch nicht störend, das geht in Ordnung, teilweise ist es in Spielen aber noch einen Ticken schlechter und das stört dann.

Bestes Beispiel ist das neue CoD MW 2019.

Dort habe ich regelmäßig stabile 70ms, dann mal stabile 55ms und da merkt man es, dass man immer ein Stückchen zu langsam ist. Die Killcam bestätigt einen dann.

Per LAN-Kabel ist es halt identisch, dass wundert mich.


Die Frage ist, ob ich Heimnetzmäßig noch irgendwas verbessern kann.


Hier Beispiele:

YouTube

YouTube


----------



## fotoman (3. November 2019)

Dann mach doch erst mal einen tracert zu einem Server im Netz (und wenn es google ist)

Falls das der Telekom-Speedtest ist, dann scheint der noch schlechter zu sein wie der von AVM (mit einem Internanschluss direkt bei der Telekom und nicht vom Resaler).

Aktuell komme ist auf folgende Werte:
Anschluss: 90/27 (laut FB 7530)
Geschwindigkeit: 87,9 / 26,4 (laut FB 7530)

Test Telekom: 83,04 / 10,94 / ping 15 ms
Test AVM    : 83,01 / 24,71 / ping 17 ms

Realer upload (ftp): 2,9 MByte/s

Ping gemäß tracert: 18-19 ms zu mehreren deutschen Servern, egal ob IP4 oder IP6


----------



## iReckyy (3. November 2019)

Das mit den Speedtests von AVM und der Telekom habe ich noch nicht ganz verstanden. 
Bitte einmal erklären.

Hier einmal kurz die Übersicht der Fritzbox:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier der Tracert zu Google:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robbe (3. November 2019)

DSL ist nicht so mein Ding, aber da der erste Hop nach draußen schon einen recht hohen Ping hat, würd ich einfach mal auf eine miese Leitung tippen. Hast du mal mit den Reglern von der Störsicherheit in der Fritzbox rumprobiert?


----------



## iReckyy (3. November 2019)

Noch nicht. Habe mich noch nicht belesen, was genau jeder Regler ändert.

Werde es aber mal tun.


----------



## fotoman (3. November 2019)

iReckyy schrieb:


> Das mit den Speedtests von AVM und der Telekom habe ich noch nicht ganz verstanden.
> Bitte einmal erklären.


Die Suche nach "telekom speedtest" liefert DSL SpeedTest: Test der DSL-Geschwindigkeit
Die Suche nach "avm speedtest" liefert Zack – der Speedtest fuer Ihre Breitbandverbindung | AVM Deutschland
Das (völlig unterschiedliche) Ergebnis der beiden Tests steht oben.

Der Upload war ein realer FTP Upload mit Filezilla zu meinem Host (knapp 300 MB mit stabiler Geschwindigkeitsangabe).

Nachdem bei Dir der erst Ping hinter der FB schon langsamer wie von Dir gewünscht ist, wird das wohl an der Leitung oder gar an Versatel/1&1 liegen. Eine Optimierung bei Dir im Heimnetz gibt es damit nicht, und ob 1&1 daran etwas ändern will (falls es nicht die lange Leitung sondern sonstwas ist), ist mit ihnen zu diskutieren.

Die Störsicherheit hat m.W.n. nur etwas mit der Qualität der Verbindung zu tun, wie schnell diese also z.B. getrennt wird, wenn eine (kurzfristige) Störung auftritt. Bei meiner alten FB 7390 hat die Änderung der Einstellungen jedenfalls nichts zur Verbesserung der Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit gebracht.


----------



## iReckyy (3. November 2019)

Danke für die Aufklärung.

Mit den Störeinstellungen habe ich rumgespielt, da ist nichts zu holen.


Der Telekom-Test gibt irgendwie komische Werte aus, der von AVM das, was ich sonst auch an allen Endgeräten erreiche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Also werde ich wohl nochmal Kontakt zu 1&1 aufnehmen müssen.

In wiefern kann 1&1 was verbessern?

Außer die Drosselung auf 25/5 Mbit/s zu entfernen könnte man sich nur noch die Anschlussstellen anschauen, oder?


----------



## Tekkla (5. November 2019)

iReckyy schrieb:


> In wiefern kann 1&1 was verbessern?


Die können daran nichts verbessern. Der Knackpunkt sind die 650m Leitungslänge. Und nur Gott weiß wie der Zustand des Kabels ist.



iReckyy schrieb:


> Außer die Drosselung auf 25/5 Mbit/s zu entfernen könnte man sich nur noch die Anschlussstellen anschauen, oder?


Solange die 50 mbps nicht stabil sind, solange stuft die Telekom (1&1 ist nur deren Reseller) den  Anschluss runter. Punkt. Das ist ärgerlich, aber deren Politik. Kann ich auch nachvollziehen. Weitaus weniger Stress mit Leuten, die über instabile Verbindungen beim Support landen. Am Ping wirst du auch nichts geändert bekommen. Kannst nur hoffen, dass im Zuge des rollenden Breitbandausbaus die Telekom näher an deinem Standort einen neuen Verteiler setzt.


----------



## iReckyy (9. November 2019)

Alles klar, vielen Dank.

Dann werde ich beim nächsten Mal wohl den Anschluss per Glasfaser buchen.

DSL ist momentan mit 12€/Monat für 50Mbit/s halt extrem günstig.


----------



## Dragon AMD (9. November 2019)

Könntest das nochmal versuchen.

YouTube

Vielleicht hilft es etwas.

Eventuell MTU fix probieren.

Mfg

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## robbe (9. November 2019)

iReckyy schrieb:


> Alles klar, vielen Dank.
> 
> Dann werde ich beim nächsten Mal wohl den Anschluss per Glasfaser buchen.
> 
> DSL ist momentan mit 12€/Monat für 50Mbit/s halt extrem günstig.



Dafür müsste Glasfaser natürlich auch verfügbar sein.


----------



## iReckyy (13. November 2019)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Könntest das nochmal versuchen.
> 
> YouTube
> 
> ...



Werde ich mir mal anschauen.



Glasfaser ist schon bis ins Haus verlegt, ist mir aber zu teuer.

Gruß




Edit. 

Die Dinge aus dem Video hatte ich schon eingestellt.

Das mit dem MTU-Fix sagt mir irgendwie nicht so zu.


----------



## iReckyy (20. Januar 2020)

Hallo,

ich wollte mich hier nochmal melden, da ich letzten Samstag sehr ausführlich mit 1&1 gesprochen habe.

Es folgte das Obligatorische, also Leitung messen usw. dann wurde mein Router beschuldigt, laut 1&1 die damals mitgelieferte FB 7412. 

Ich klärte sie auf, dass ich eine FB 7590 nutze, ich aber gerne zu Testzwecken die FB 7412 anschließen könnte.

Gesagt getan, die Fehlerursache „Router“ war damit vom Tisch. 

Auf meine Bitte, mal Testweise die Drosselung rauszunehmen verwies mich der Mitarbeiter zur P/L-Anpassungs-Abteilung.

Grund für eine Prüfung durch diese Abteilung war, dass deren Messung mit beiden Routern ~21Mbit/s ergeben hatte.

Dort wurde mir gesagt, dass das geprüft werde und man sich bei mir meldet.

Danach sprach ich den Kollegen auf die Drosselung an. Er bestätigte mir, dass es sowas auf Grund der Leitungsstabilität gebe, sich aber die Technikabteilung darum kümmert.

Ich lies mich also wieder zurück verbinden.

Der nächste Techniker dort wollte wieder die Leitung messen, was er dann auch getan hat und versicherte mir, nach dem wir über die Drosselung sprachen, dass es sowas nicht gebe.

Ich bedankte mich und dann wars das erstmal.

Ca. 30 Minuten später habe ich nochmal in die Fritzbox geschaut und was soll ich sagen, die Drosselung ist wohl weg.

Habe einen Ticken mehr Bandbreite, sowohl im Down-, als auch Up-Load.
Ebenfalls scheint die Leitung stabil zu sein, hatte jedenfalls bis jetzt, nach zwei Tagen keinen Verbindungsabbruch.

Und noch viel wichtiger, ich komme jetzt bei nem Speedtest mal in vernüftige Ping-Regionen.



Jetzt bin ich noch gespannt, was die Typen vom P/L Team sagen, falls sie sich melden.


Viele Grüße

Und sorry für so viel Text 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (20. Januar 2020)

Die Jugend von Heute....
In meiner Jugend damals war man froh, nicht über 150ms Ping zu kommen, mit der ISDN Leitung, die mit 6,5kb/s runtergeladen hat.


----------



## Dooma (27. Januar 2020)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Die Jugend von Heute....
> In meiner Jugend damals war man froh, nicht über 150ms Ping zu kommen, mit der ISDN Leitung, die mit 6,5kb/s runtergeladen hat.



Da kann ich mich auch noch dran erinnern...

Aber 40 ms ist doch wirklich ein super Ping, da gibts doch eigentlich nichts zu meckern.

Du glaubst doch wohl hoffentlich nicht, dass ein schlechterer Spielverlauf nur an einem Ping unterschied von 20 ms, besondern in so einem bereits niedrigen Bereich, liegt?
Wenn überhaupt behindert dich deine eigene Psychologie. Es liegt in der Natur des Menschen sich beeinflussen zu lassen, allein dass du dich über den höheren Ping unterschwellig ärgerst reicht schon aus um dein Spiel zu versauen. Und schon hat man auch noch die Bestätigung des Problems.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Januar 2020)

Dooma schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich auch noch dran erinnern...
> 
> Aber 40 ms ist doch wirklich ein super Ping, da gibts doch eigentlich nichts zu meckern.
> 
> ...




kommt aufs Spiel und den Netcode drauf an, manche stecken 20ms ohne Probleme weg - bei anderen ist dann vernünftiges kompetitives Gameplay nur noch mit abstrichen möglich


----------



## iReckyy (8. Februar 2020)

Ich kann nochmals positiv berichten.

Die Fritzbox hat inzwischen nochmal neu synchronisiert.

Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen.
Bin nun auf jeden Fall zufrieden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

